
At IBM, 5% of Mac users call the help desk, compared to 40% of PC users - KevinBongart
http://www.jamfsoftware.com/blog/mac-ibm-zero-to-30000-in-6-months/
======
hbogert
\- Maybe windows users are winers.

\- Maybe IBM's Mac settings/environment is sane(r) compared to their Window's.

\- Maybe their windows environment has to support loads of legacy apps.

\- Maybe 90% of the Windows complaints are about one small gripe (where is a
chart about the types of complaints?)

\- Maybe Mac users mail the help desk, instead of call.

\- Maybe Macs are handed out first to people who want them. What happens when
every employee who didn't ask for a Mac gets one, will the numbers stay the
same?

Not a fanboy for Windows; I'm typing this on a Macbook Air. I'm really just
annoyed by these insinuating percentage magic, which in this case somehow has
to show the supremacy of OSX.

------
mikhailt
I wonder what it was like when they were still doing ThinkPads? ThinkPad were
great in the good old days.

------
mahouse
Did they give Macs to everybody, or just to one department? I think that's
pretty important.

~~~
mikhailt
The only info they provided in the article was this:

> To much fanfare from the crowd, Previn said that IBM is deploying 1,900 Macs
> per week and currently have 130,000 Macs and iOS devices in the hands of
> users.

I seriously doubt it is one department with over 130K Macs.

